# Color help



## Fuzzycoatsinwinter (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm aware that you are not supposed to pick a puppy on color! With that being said, I am looking at a litter of puppies that the breeder said all are red and black because the dam is solid black and the sire is red and black. Is there no option for black and tan in this breeding?? How can you tell red and black from tan and black in 8 day old puppies?? Any pics would help. I am wanting a black and red, but I'm worried that he may be wrong with coloring as he stated that this is the first litter from both parents.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

genetically speaking, the puppies, as well as the sire, are black and tan. “red”, as well as cream, silver, brown, are all variations of tan.... it has to do with the richness of the color. even all black and red dogs are not identical - there’s a range. some are bright, almost orange in color.... some are a deep, dark, mahogany color.

anyway, depending on what colors are behind the black parent (meaning the maternal grandparents), the pups will most likely have the sires color.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If there is any tan showing in the puppy, it is likely the color will be the same as an adult. Red and tan look different even in young puppies.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

And many red and black dogs only look red (which is really just deep/vibrant tan) in the light. My Harley is black and tan but has been getting more and more real red coming through his black blanket. But my last female was very dark golden/orangey tan that's described as red and tan.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unless the sire carries black, the entire litter is probably black and tan. As Fodder said, the tan vs red is just a matter of pigment. The "red" is typically associated with West German Showlines. "tan" is more common in American lines. Working lines have a range of tan to red. My female's brother has a much redder pigment than her.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Do you know the pedigrees of these dogs, the black one specifically?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

It will depend on whether the black parent is a Dominant Black Show Line or not..


----------

